# Need A Tattoo Artist !!ASAP!!



## Shahrooz (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes, I understand its illegal
I understand this is a Muslim country too

Anyone have any contact details to any tattoo artists in Dubai?

If you have gotten your tattoo in Dubai, please share how you got it or where??

Does anyone know any websites or any underground communities where I can manage to get an artist?

Your reply is much appreciated as I may one day help you too!!

Thank you, Shahrooz


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Shahrooz said:


> Yes, I understand its illegal


Which is why this thread is being closed. Please read the rules of the forum.


----------

